# Hamilton Clock



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got myself an example of the rare Hamilton Electric clock.









The dial, hands and movement (505) are identical to the Hamilton electric watch. I've also posted a picture of my Vantage Clock for comparison (also made my Hamilton)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bump









Philistines


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Go on then, Hawky - I'll bite...

Very nice clocks them - I like the Vantage a bit better than the Hamilton.

When you say " identical movement" etc., do you mean the same size? Or identical but upscaled?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like them, but Im guessing they dont take up much room on the desk


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I prefer the Hamilton, the Vantage is _soooo_ square, man


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> Go on then, Hawky - I'll bite...
> 
> When you say " identical movement" etc., do you mean the same size? Or identical but upscaled?


Thank you.









No, not upscaled...same movement and dial as one of their wrist watches.



rondeco said:


> Look like they should have P.R.O.C. stamped on the back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mid 1960's

P.R.O.C indeed.











jasonm said:


> I like them, but Im guessing they dont take up much room on the desk


No room at all...strap them on your wrist if you want. The Hamilton is 47mm across


----------

